# Deepmind Poker Bot für PokerStars konfigurieren?



## BestGoalkeeper (30. Sep 2020)

Möchte den Deepmind Poker Bot für PokerStars konfigurieren, jedoch klappt das nicht. Hat vielleicht jemand das schon mal gemacht?

Wenn nicht, welchen alternativen Bot könnt ihr empfehlen?

Bin schon am überlegen, selber etwas zu schreiben, aber ich schrecke ein bisschen vor dem Aufwand zurück. 

Edit: https://github.com/dickreuter/Poker


----------



## M.L. (30. Sep 2020)

Jedenfalls hat Pokerstars gestern oder heute ein Software Update veröffentlicht, das zumindest im UI-Bereich für Neuerungen gesorgt hat. Aber ob der Bot damit klarkommt....?


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (30. Sep 2020)

Das könnte sein, aber ich glaube das ging auch vorher schon nicht damit... Entweder kann ich den Bot nicht konfigurieren oder das ganze ist Schrott


----------

